

How Zapier made us support a hundred new services in half an hour - mdbennett
http://ducksboard.com/blog/zapier-support-hundred-new-services

======
leftnode
The title sounds like a negative, like Zapier adjusted their service and all
of a sudden Ducksboard had a lot more work to do.

Maybe "How Zapier allowed us to support a hundred new services in half an
hour"?

~~~
wulczer
Ah, the ambiguities of the English tongue and the unaware non-native speakers
that get ensnared by them!

Anyway, I hope the intended meaning gets through and it was also a case of
"shit, people, we _need_ to be on this thing!". So they made us support new
services as gas makes a car run, and they also made us do it as a madman makes
Sandra Bullock go over 50 mph.

Disclaimer(s): I wrote the original post and I had some beers.

------
mikeknoop
This is an awesome anecdote. If anyone is in the process of building an open
REST API for their company right now, shoot me an email. We'd love to help
kick-start your platform.

~~~
rexreed
Yes - we're building a big integration with lots of ecommerce platforms and
would love to find a way we can work together. I'll drop you a note.

